
The ultimate guide to the Facebook Edgerank algorithm - icey
http://econsultancy.com/us/blog/7885-edgerank-the-most-important-algorithm-you-ve-never-heard-of
======
tryitnow
Nice description I guess, definitely written for marketers, not so much those
of us who are interested in algorithms. Worth a quick read for those who are
unfamiliar with it.

